# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διάσπαση προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητα

## xristina85

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ!
Γράφω σε αυτή την κατηγορία γιατί νομίζω ότι το θέμα μου δεν ανήκει σε μια από τις προκαθορισμένες...
Νομίζω πως έχω διάσπαση προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητας.
Ταυτόχρονα έχω και διπολική ήπιας μορφής αλλά με τα φάρμακα (3 mg invega) είμαι μια χαρά.

Έχω όμως ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα από το πανεπιστήμιο από το πρώτο έτος ακόμα. Δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω πολλές φορές διαλέξεις συνέδρια κλπ επειδή έχω ένα δεδομένο βαθμό άγχους πολλές φορές σχετίζεται με την αγωνία ότι δεν θα καταλάβω αυτό που ακούω ή με το ότι είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη. Και αφαιρούμε σκέφτομαι άλλα πράγματα και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κριτικά ώστε να συμμετάσχω στη συζήτηση που γίνεται. Επίσης αν έχω κάτι που με ανησυχεί πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω μέσα στο σπίτι από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο και όταν περιμένω στη στάση του λεωφορείου στέκομαι όρθια και πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω από ανυπομονησία. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι διαταραχή γενικευμένου άγχους ή διάσπαση προσοχής. Λένε ότι κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής βοηθάνε και εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες παίρνω ω3 νομίζω ότι κάνουν κάποια διαφορά. αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχω θεραπευθεί τελείως. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προταίρων!

----------

